# Could it be worth to enroll to UCLA extensions if you are just working in the industry?



## teo3vs (Nov 9, 2015)

I've done a three years degree in Italy, then started what became rapidly a quite brilliant career as video editor and post-production engineer for television. After 6 years (3 in university, 3 constantly in production) I've learnt a lot of the basics and earned the necessary money to be able to move on. I'd like to go to LA six months or one year maximum just to perfect my knowledge and also, why not, to breath a bit of the Hollywoods air.

Could an UCLA extension directing program be interesting for someone that comes back from the industry and wants to really make a step forward or is it mainly the A-B-C of video making?

Someone could suggest AFI, but salaries in Italian television industry are not enough to justify its cost and two years are long.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 9, 2015)

teo3vs said:


> I've done a three years degree in Italy, then started what became rapidly a quite brilliant career as video editor and post-production engineer for television. After 6 years (3 in university, 3 constantly in production) I've learnt a lot of the basics and earned the necessary money to be able to move on. I'd like to go to LA six months or one year maximum just to perfect my knowledge and also, why not, to breath a bit of the Hollywoods air.
> 
> Could an UCLA extension directing program be interesting for someone that comes back from the industry and wants to really make a step forward or is it mainly the A-B-C of video making?
> 
> Someone could suggest AFI, but salaries in Italian television industry are not enough to justify its cost and two years are long.



You mean to take back the skills you learn back to Italy for work there? What are you looking to do? More editing? Directing?

I'm not too familiar with UCLA extension.. maybe someone can help you with that. 

What do you use in Italy? Avid?


----------



## teo3vs (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you for replying!

Yes, I'm mainly an avid guy, but i find the software no more important. As said I developed an—may God strucks by a lightning if I'm lying—what is a solid and proven technical base. What I really want to study and improve now is the fine art of telling compelling stories with video.

After I could continue editing or maybe after some years switch to direction, who knows? Or maybe becoming a poor dorky wedding videomaker. Could come back to Italy or find a job I really like in another country. Faith then would decide. 

The point is if leaving everything behind and investing an important amount of time and money could really give something more to my knowledge. Apart the invaluable life experience of spending an year in LA.

My fear is to find myself in course for beginners, where you learn the basics of photography, basics of editing, basics of production and direction. I'd like to understand if average UCLA extensions students starts with a good substrate of knowledge or if usually they just scratch the subject for their first time.


----------

